# Happy 8th Birthday



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Varik turned 8 years old on April 3. He's such a character and can't imagine life without him.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy birthday black wolf


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy birthday, Handsome! 🥰🥰


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy birthday 🎂


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

Happy Birthday Varik! If he were mine, I could not imagine life without him either !


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Happy birthday! Who's a good boy?


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful boy!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Happy birthday! Many happy returns!


----------

